# Roll Call



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Well at the behest of my good friend , TrueBlueFan, rant warrior from the Sportstalk and Real GM boards , I was coaxed to come over and check out the fine form of this board

I like it . A nice design amalgm of other sites all packaged together in good fashion

For those of you who have come across to check it out leave your calling card here

FJ


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

DickieHurtz, reporting in. I'm an old SportsTalk ranter and I've spent the last year or so mixing it up with other Bulls fans over at RealGM. Very happy to be aboard, thanks to truebluefan.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Very glad to have you two aboard! Look forward to reading your posts, as i always do.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

:grinning: Well a big hello to everyone!! Here I will be known as the Maestro. I am a lurker and sometime poster on RealGm under the handle Ace Face. My thanks go out to truebluefan for inviting me over. And I look forward to chatting with all of you.

P.S. It's good to see your name again Sicky Dimpkins.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Thanks for the invite trueblue. The assembled group thus far is very impressive and the posts are of quallity. I look forward to what will be transpiring here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see you made it over Songcycle. Look forward to reading your posts. 

Welcome to all that i never addressed personally. Good to have fellow friends here.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

TrueBlue, 

Thanks for inviting me.

I feel that I am taking this pre-draft period too seriously. Glad to see that I am in good company, however.

Johnston797


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

I already make my first post but anyways I Just post this thread!

Thanks for the invitation trueblue!

I'm herrrrrrrrrrreeeeeee!!!!!!!!! You role model, your idol, I"m talking about me!!!

:laugh:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Devestata here. What's happening? pduh i'm gonna get you lol.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

welcome devestata

Yeah we cant have a board without pduh now can we? That just wouldnt be right. 

Already guys and gals we are close to being the #1 team thread. When i first came here it was just one post.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hey Guys!!

Well, I'm looking forward to new and fresh conversation on this board.

Eveything looks good, but why no Jamal Crawford avatar??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hey kidcrawford glad to see you made it. We are slowly getting a very good bunch in here!!

Go to sugestions and ask Ron about crawford avitar


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Devaste is jelious because he try to be like me when he grow up but its all good the "little kid" is trying.

:laugh: 


DAMN I'M FUNNY TODAY! And I have a long day today too!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

You're hilarious........  





j/k


----------



## BigBillyBob (May 30, 2002)

Just checking in fellas. The offseason brings in all the trolls at realgm. Looking foward to some great post from you all.


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

Well, I feel overwhelmed by cliches at the moment...

...about RealGM: "It seems like all good things must come to an end."

...and about BASKETBALLBOARDS.NET: "For every door that closes, another one opens."

Hope I didn't butcher those famous quotes too badly. Anyhow, thank you, Trueblue, for the invitation. I sure hope we can rekindle some of what we've all enjoyed since the old Sportstalk days.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

HJHJR said:


> *Well, I feel overwhelmed by cliches at the moment...
> 
> ...about RealGM: "It seems like all good things must come to an end."
> 
> ...


Wonderful to have you here!! I agree. 

As for realgm, i think what your seeing is bored kids that came from espn. Too bad. I didnt invite the whole list by the way. I know better than to do that. Anyway, i look forward to reading your posts! In the spirit of sportstalk.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

This place just had some major class added. I had just finished reading your new post on RealGM HJHJR (love the new avatar) and am really pleased to see you here.
As one of the early posters on RealGM thanks to you, FJ and Jammer, I had felt a propietary interest there and was so pleased to see it grow, until it grew totally out of hand. Now its the monster that ate Cleveland.
The fact that there was only one thread per team at Sportstalk was a major help in keeping things on a higher level as everybody could read everybody else's rants (love that word) without hiding in some obscure thread and much more time and thought was put into a rant before posting.
I really like the feature here that brings you directly to new posts in threads since the last time you visited.
It is great to see you here HJ.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

now lets get jammer over here. In fact any of you guys and gals know of quality fans lets get them in here. We will have a lot to talk about in about three weeks.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

pduh02 said:


> *Devaste is jelious because he try to be like me when he grow up but its all good the "little kid" is trying.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...



lol no pduh. I don't wanna be like you lol.


----------



## teamCHItown (May 30, 2002)

Hey guys.

Most of you know me from RealGM. Before that I was at Sportstalk and ChicagoSports (chicagotribune) boards for a long time. RealGM is fading fast so it's great to be here. I haven't really browsed that many posts yet, and, to be honest, don't have nearly as much to say about this offseason's moves as the last two years (as I'm quite sure I know exactly what I want), but I'll be around.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Hey everyone!

I guess the realgm board is kind of tanking, huh.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

It's probably the best message board out there IMO. Check out nbadraft.net and you'll know why.:laugh:


----------



## MyBallsStillHurt (May 30, 2002)

Hello Fellow Bull-ologists!

Very happy to make the jump over from Real GM -- Thanks for the invite truebluefan!

I too am a former SportsTalker (Pat McGroin), who a year ago made the leap to Real GM as MyBallsHurt. So, I thought it was only right that since I'm leaping again, I update my name, thus, MyBallsStillHurt is now in the house!

:grinning: 

Let's have some fun and let's get these Bulls back on track!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Welcome teamCHItowm!
Welcome Lizzy!

MyBallsStillHurt great to see you here. I always enjoyed your insight and info in a former life on another board.

Songcycle is right. The addition of HJHJR is a big plus to the character of this board.

Thanks again truebluefan!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Everyone is very welcome. Already we are the most active board on here as far as teams are concerned. We love our bulls!

Welcome to everyone that i havent addressed. We still are short some "regulars" yet but maybe in time they too will grace our board. This is a very good start.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Greetings everyone.

First of all, much appreciation goes out to truebluefan for seeing past my "Scout" label on RealGM and finding the merit in my posts. Thanks for the invitation.

I have been a Bulls fan for as long as I have watched the NBA (around 15 years), and have spent many nights thinking about the team. I only recently discovered the online world of other devoted fans like myself at RealGM about a month ago where I found much better discussions than I ever had in my own mind. I heard rumors about the glory days and didn't quite understand... until I checked out this site. Nice civil, well-informed, quality discussions going on here. I hope I make a similar impression on all of you.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Qwerty123 said:


> *Greetings everyone.
> 
> First of all, much appreciation goes out to truebluefan for seeing past my "Scout" label on RealGM and finding the merit in my posts. Thanks for the invitation.
> 
> I have been a Bulls fan for as long as I have watched the NBA (around 15 years), and have spent many nights thinking about the team. I only recently discovered the online world of other devoted fans like myself at RealGM about a month ago where I found much better discussions than I ever had in my own mind. I heard rumors about the glory days and didn't quite understand... until I checked out this site. Nice civil, well-informed, quality discussions going on here. I hope I make a similar impression on all of you. *


Welcome!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

What a great thread going here! The Bulls fans are here and this forum is growing in number - great to see.

I also like the Bulls and have since the early years of Mike. Draft time is going to be very interesting, to say the least. :yes:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hey guys, just checking in. It's great to see some names I haven't seen in a long time! Anyway, look forward to some great Bulls discussion!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

devestata said:


> *It's probably the best message board out there IMO. Check out nbadraft.net and you'll know why.:laugh: *


The problem is, there was a time you wouldn't even think of comparing the RealGM Bulls board to any other board on the net. It was that good. Now its being comparitively bunched together with the ESPN and nbadraft boards. So saying its the best of a bad bunch isn't much for them to be proud of.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

True......

I am finally able to post in here. Glad tobe here guys and be able to participate.

Chifaninca


----------



## CHawk (May 31, 2002)

Hey guys!!! Lots of familliar names floating around already I see.
I will be known as CHawk on these boards. I come from bskball as fizerfan, and Realgm as Hawkman. 
Just wanted to say whats up to everyone, and Hope this board turns out to be a success!

PS. TB, where was my invite? j/k


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> *True......
> 
> I am finally able to post in here. Glad tobe here guys and be able to participate.
> 
> Chifaninca *


Glad to see your problem was solved!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

CHawk said:


> *Hey guys!!! Lots of familliar names floating around already I see.
> I will be known as CHawk on these boards. I come from bskball as fizerfan, and Realgm as Hawkman.
> Just wanted to say whats up to everyone, and Hope this board turns out to be a success!
> 
> PS. TB, where was my invite? j/k *


Well i never invited everybody. that would of been a lot of work. i knew word would get out once they found out about the board. Of course you are welcome here.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

At this point, I am seriously considering renaming this web site: the "Chicago Bulls Basketball Boards." :laugh:

J/K, but I must ask the question...why do you say the RealGM site is tanking? There are thousands of posts over there...that's why I felt it was a good place to spam...er, advertise my site!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ron said:


> *At this point, I am seriously considering renaming this web site: the "Chicago Bulls Basketball Boards." :laugh:
> 
> J/K, but I must ask the question...why do you say the RealGM site is tanking? There are thousands of posts over there...that's why I felt it was a good place to spam...er, advertise my site!  *


Ron, there were many, i mean many good posters over there. Some of us have been together for 2 or 3 years now. Some of them even longer. The moderators are getting sloppy is one problem. The kiddies made a mass exit from espn and bombarded the board with silly posts and some name calling. As one poster put it over there. Pure crap. I agree. Add to it all real basketball talk is slow now. So the kiddies get restless. Many threads are started over and over there. For instance, odom. Instead of keeping their thoughts in one or two threads there is about 20-25 threads just on odom. Many are new posters trying to make a name for themselves. Anyway, realgm was and could still be the best board on the internet. Bar none, but much work is needed now to do that. The posters that have came over from realgm that are here are good people. I want to get some more to come over. Not all of them. Just certain posters. Some on here probably know the ones im thinking about. This will give them another venue to talk about our beloved bulls. 

As you can tell we are a very loyal bunch. Even though millions of band wagon fans fell off after jordan left. Whats left is very loyal and for the most part close knit. Some fans from other teams are baffled at the way we still are despite what we have been through recently. Maybe others can say their remarks about realgm. I dont want to talk them down a lot because it has been home for a lot of us. 

So when are we changing the name of the board to bullsbasketballboardand friends?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pduh02 i was not thinking about you when i said moderators are getting sloppy. You cant do it alone. Bulls4ever has been busy and hasnt been their enough to really help you. So i should of said some moderators. That board is too big form one moderator to watch over all the time.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info...interesting.

Sloppy moderation will ruin a board, that's for sure. We hope to learn from the mistakes of other boards and make this the best one out there...hopefully!


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> *pduh02 i was not thinking about you when i said moderators are getting sloppy. You cant do it alone. Bulls4ever has been busy and hasnt been their enough to really help you. So i should of said some moderators. That board is too big form one moderator to watch over all the time. *


*That make me a feel lot better now * 

*Moderators is not an easy job to do thats for sure moderators should get pay for these :laugh:*


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Moderators should be paid, but I seriously doubt RealGM or any of these other places are making any money and even if they are making some, when you consider the time that goes into these places, it almost has to be a hobby you llike, rather than a livlihood.
I do think a moderator should have more power and be ablle to ban someone on his own. A moderator is more familiar with a situation in a place like RealGM than the site owner.
As I stated once, I don't envy your job pduh02 and I know you try to be conscientous, but I think it is a no win situation. Even if you get the present people to behave, the newbies are going to flock in and do things their own way. Good luck.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pduh02 said:


> *
> 
> That make me a feel lot better now
> 
> Moderators is not an easy job to do thats for sure moderators should get pay for these :laugh: *


Good pduh. You know your a-1 in my book. Like i said at one of the other boards we go to together, we cant have a board without da pduh

And honestly your id never crossed my mind when i said what i did. It is a tough job over there!


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for the invite. This will be the 3rd board I am spending time together with a number of you. Some names here I have not seen in a while. Hope this works out. Good luck.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good to see you bayonet and ncbullsfan

To everyone. If you know of someone you want in here go ahead and invite them. We could always use more mature posters. Just try not to invite the rebel kiddies and trolls. We could do without that. Bring in all the bulls fans you want. Also as you can see there are 28 other teams in here. Any good people, male or female that you know that are fans of other teams, tell them about he site. We have a lot to talk about pretty soon with the chicago camp coming up tomorrow and the draft just over three weeks away.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What about,

Abull, RetroDreams, TeK, gettinbranded?

Still some good names that aren't here yet.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

KiDcRaWfOrD said:


> *What about,
> 
> Abull, RetroDreams, TeK, gettinbranded?
> 
> Still some good names that aren't here yet..... *


I wrote them but so far nothing. I would like professor and transport. I wrote them also. Anyone you guys can think of from realgm or other places, feel free to invite. 

Wizkev would be good to have. Truelafan, potatoe. I invited potatoe and so far nothing. Bulls4ever said no graciously and da_bull7, well he didnt like it. Rightfully so. I never asked everyone on the bulls list. Just certain ones. You guys have a feel of whos good and whos not. 

Jammer. I would love to have him but no repsonse, yet. I dont want to harrass them.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, that's true. I don't login every single time either.....


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Welcome all that I haven't spoken with yet. Hope you have a great time here.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Please, no Local_Sports_Fan, that guy is the definition of troll...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Sicky Dimpkins *
> Dickie, FWF, Wynn, KneePad, Darius Miles Davis, Mad Grinch
> 
> P.S.:BCH and Local Sports Fan?


I think i wrote them. not sure about mad grinch but i have no problem with him. Dickie is here. Wynn is here. 

I would like dut86. 

I have no problem with local_sportsfan. However when he gets with BCH he can be a little trouble but alone he isnt a bother. At least to me.

At to that, Cramer. Alone he isnt bad, with BCH its a different story. 

BCH? Well, ill leave it up to the others. I know how i feel about him. He makes some good points. Trouble is you have to find them in between his personal attacks. I know sometimes other bulls fans bait him. I figure WizardsKev will take care of that anyway. Speaking about BCH, where has he been at realgm? He has been quite for a long time. 

Sicky if you know of any other good posters on any other board you go to feel free to invite them. Bulls fan or not. It doesnt matter.


----------



## Sep (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks for the invite trueblue...

I'm pretty new to the world of message boards - I found the bskball site (now hoopsworld) and posted there for a couple months. The action there has gotten slow, so it's good to find a bunch of knowledgeable, die hard fans.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

I scare BCH away thats why you haven't see him away :laugh: 

Seriously had no idea!


----------



## Outkast1 (Jun 5, 2002)

Well this is much better! Thanks true! FJ...we need to form a search party and locate DJ Soroka


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

I hope I'm doing this right...Just checkin' in guys. Glad to see a lot of the old gang here. Nice, very nice True. Hope my prescence isn't offensive dude. I promise to be on my best behavior:angel:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *pduh02 *
> I scare BCH away thats why you haven't see him away :laugh:
> 
> Seriously had no idea!


I think BCH mentioned on the Wiz board that he was having password-username problems on Real GM. 

Hey pduh, was wondering if you could do us a favor. On Real GM, there has been an influx of posters coming over from ESPN. At ESPN, they obviously allow these people to post a lot of meaningless threads. The chatting back and forth is getting real old and annoying. Can you start locking threads when these idiots start arguing back and forth about their fights at ESPN?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Hey trubluefan has any word been sent to ScottMay?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Maestro *
> Hey trubluefan has any word been sent to ScottMay?


I think i did. But its hard to tell. most of the people that wrote back are here. Faust turned me down. Said he likes realgm. 

I dont want to harrass people. I wrote a lot of them once. Maybe coming from someone else wont be so bad.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dkg1 *
> 
> 
> I think BCH mentioned on the Wiz board that he was having password-username problems on Real GM.
> ...


*No wonder haven't heard from him but usually problems like those usually solve right away. Oh well.* 

*Actually I don't need to lock the thread because its die down.......But I just lock the thread anyways just in case*


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Hi all. While on RealGM today I just noticed I had a private message to come over here. The message was dated May 28 so I believe a lot of others will eventually come on over once they notice their PM's. 

I was salo23 on the RealGM boards. Michael Jordan made me a basketball fan, which is where the 23 came from at the end of my name. Even though he left the Bulls I have still stuck with the team through these past few years. 

Anyways, thanks for the invite TrueBlue and while browsing through some of the posts here I can already tell the difference between this place and others. Less junk over here. Always happy to speak with other Bulls fans ( there's like ZERO fans here where I live ).


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

Just logged in to say hi to everyone. truebluefan, I like the board.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

welcome Salo and faust. Glad you two could make it! TY faust. But im just a moderator on the bulls board.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

After reading this thread, I noticed that nobody asked about me. 

Screw all of you guys. :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

welcome bullsnews, professor.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BullsNews *
> After reading this thread, I noticed that nobody asked about me.
> 
> Screw all of you guys. :laugh:


lol i had done asked you. :laugh:


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

I know you asked me, but people in this thread were all saying "where's so-and-so", and nobody asked "where's BullsNews?", so my feelings were hurt. I don't think anyone cares about my opinion, you bastards. :laugh: 

I'm kidding, of course- I lurked here for about a week after getting trueblue's invite, but over the last week I've been real busy and haven't been on the computer much at all.

But now I'm here for good, and all of you are stuck with me, so there!!


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Glad to see you Bullsnews, I still check your website a few times a day.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, I know you do Songcycle, I often see your name in the "visitors in last 15 minutes" thing at the top.

So far, this board provides everything that my board was created for- a place for mature, intelligent Bulls fans to discuss our team without trolls ruining it. I hope this board becomes what the RealGM board used to be, it's well on it's way so far.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by BullsNews 
After reading this thread, I noticed that nobody asked about me. 

Screw all of you guys. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dang I try to make a smart remark but couldn't think of one :laugh: * 

*Ok I got one! Because they got the best poster of all time here and that is me! I"m better then you thats why :laugh: j/k I think :laugh:*


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BullsNews *
> I know you asked me, but people in this thread were all saying "where's so-and-so", and nobody asked "where's BullsNews?", so my feelings were hurt. I don't think anyone cares about my opinion, you bastards. :laugh:
> 
> I'm kidding, of course- I lurked here for about a week after getting trueblue's invite, but over the last week I've been real busy and haven't been on the computer much at all.
> ...


*Because your opinion doesn't count thats why :laugh: Who cares about your feelings anyways :laugh:* 

*And I'm not kidding either :laugh: *


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

All I know is, the RealGM Bulls board was the greatest I'd ever seen... and then pduh became moderator, and within 2 weeks the board totally went to hell. :laugh:


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BullsNews *
> All I know is, the RealGM Bulls board was the greatest I'd ever seen... and then pduh became moderator, and within 2 weeks the board totally went to hell. :laugh:


*I'm thinking of a come back hold on let me think of one take me a while................:laugh:* 

*Ok I got one.................I'm going to raise hell in your board maybe I should bring your "best friend" BCH to troll your board away :laugh: *


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *pduh02 *
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking of a come back hold on let me think of one take me a while................:laugh:*
> ...


BCH??

OK, OK, I give up- you didn't have to go to the submission hold! :laugh:


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BullsNews *
> 
> 
> BCH??
> ...


*Thats what I thought! :laugh: Hey Devasta your next! :laugh:*


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

STING here, Fan of the Celts, Play BBall for a summer league, uhh, lets see, KC cheifs fan, Avalance fan, thats about it, 

Uh oh, looks like youve been


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

just in case you noticed, i asked to be moderator of two more boards. Thats so i can help get more people in here and help the site grow. After the two boards get going pretty good then i will hand it over to a real fan of the teams.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey some nice features to this board. But what about a Jalen Rose avatar for myself? Is that a possibility?

Thanks for the invite TrueBlue!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *settinUpShop *
> 
> 
> Hey some nice features to this board. But what about a Jalen Rose avatar for myself? Is that a possibility?
> ...


Glad to see you can make it. Will be looking forward to your posts.Go to suggestion thread and ask ron for a jalen rose avitar.


----------



## Johnjo (Jun 4, 2002)

i hadnt looked at this board before because i thought it had to do with the players going into the draft.

but thanks TrueBlue this board has been really fun so far!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Johnjo *
> i hadnt looked at this board before because i thought it had to do with the players going into the draft.
> 
> but thanks TrueBlue this board has been really fun so far!


Yw johnjo! A fan of the bulls is a friend of mine


----------



## Jammer (May 28, 2002)

Hey, Hey, Hey.

Ya'all ready for this.

It's _Jammer_ .

Stay tuned.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Almost complete! We are still short some people. 

Jammer, needless to say you are most welcome here!!!


----------



## Jammer (May 28, 2002)

Thanks to Trueblue and NCBullsFan for the messages, and Outkast for the search party.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Boy, this is a long roll call! Welcome Jammer!


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Welcome Jammer, good to see you here. Now most of the gang is here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i have invited everyone i could think of. Some people twice. If any of you can think of anyone that is not here that could really add to the board try and invite them. Please no trolls. lol They'll find their way here on their own. We don't need to help them along.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *pduh02 *
> 
> 
> *Thats what I thought! :laugh: Hey Devasta your next! :laugh:*



What pduh? You're gonna get me now? LOL!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Greetings Faust Greetings BullsNews

A Big Hola!! to Jammer

We're looking good people!

Thanks again truebluefan!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Maestro *
> Greetings Faust Greetings BullsNews
> 
> A Big Hola!! to Jammer
> ...


Your very welcome

Wishbone! I see you lurking. Glad to see you made it over here


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah, i finally made it over here... this has been an interesting thread... and one of the fastest growing i've ever seen -- it expanded by 3 pages from the time i started reading it till the time i got here...


anyway, it took TWO invites by TrueBlue to get me over here. i'll be honest - i thought the first invite was sort of a general blanket invite for the entire bulls board. but i know better now...


and look at the set up here! sheesh, all the emoticons and what not. who has time fer all dat?

i hope this place turns out like the RealGM i remember when i first got on board (except for the fact that it was also BCH's heyday when i first got on board RealGM...)


i look forward to some serious chat once again!

until then....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

no wishbone i didnt invite everybody. If i did it would be like whats going there now. 

Some people i tried to get and no answer. Some two or three times.

ABull
Fl_Flash
the 6ft Hurdle
Potatoe
transplant
Ztect
eirluke
comptons
N_Greene
gettinbranded
kneepad
jklm
RealFan
Robert
kerr
HPS
fear7

If anyone knows any of these guys personally or if you could IM them yourselves and tell them about the site it might get some of them here. They might think im trying to get everyone and thats not true. Anyone else you guys want???


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, comptons is already here. What about Main Event....?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> Well, comptons is already here. What about Main Event....?


Comptons not registered. 
Main Event. Its up to the rest of the guys. Im dont remember if i invited him or not. I know the second time i didnt. What about it guys and gals? Main event ok? Anyone else? 

By the way, before anyone invites any of these people that we talk about on here let me know first so i can edit this part of the thread. They might not like the fact we debated over some of them.

last night was the last time i will try and reinvite someone from realgm. Im afraid da_bull7 might get some complaints and ill get banned. So its up to the rest of you to get some people in. Maybe someone else from another bulls board you like also. And it doesnt have to be limited to bulls fans. I got truelafan to join and wizardskev.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Oh, well I was positive that I saw comptons in here. I guess not...

BamaBull
TeK


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> Oh, well I was positive that I saw comptons in here. I guess not...
> 
> BamaBull
> TeK


If its ok with the rest of the guys i have no problem with them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> no wishbone i didnt invite everybody. If i did it would be like whats going there now.
> 
> Some people i tried to get and no answer. Some two or three times.
> ...


Comptons is here. So is main_event. But i guess the people either never came over to start or they came over and decided not to join us. 

Add to the list ACE2000. He is another no answer.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Maybe if you posted this up on the Bulls Sanctuary? Or you don't have access? I could do it...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Sicky Dimpkins *
> P.C. & RoundMoundofRebound
> 
> I owe Kerr an apology.


I did RMOR just a while ago. P.C? ok i will


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *devestata *
> Maybe if you posted this up on the Bulls Sanctuary? Or you don't have access? I could do it...


I have access to that sight but never posted on board. Dickie did one day. lol I dont know. they could get mad at you.


----------



## Michael Jackson (Jun 11, 2002)

I am here now the moonwalk can begin


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I promise this will be the last time that i bring this up. We have grown really fast and have a very good board going here. This gives us another nice place to talk bulls hoops. The list below is a updated version of posters who i hae PM in the past and some of them twice. So here is a suggestion, maybe some of you should you also want these posters here could PM them tell them about this site. You can have them check their PMs. If i do it they(realgm) would know whats going on. That is if you bulls fans want them here. If not, i have asked them enough on my own and i dont want to harass them. I wont ask any bulls fans again. So word of mouth or in this case the key board will have to come from you guys and gals. 


ABull 
Fl_Flash 
the 6ft Hurdle 
Potatoe 
transplant 
eirluke 
comptons 
N_Greene 
kneepad 
jklm 
RealFan 
Robert 
kerr 
HPS 
fear7 
luvabull
ScottMay
23forever
sittingbull
P.C
Darius Miles Davis
Mongoose
hexabulls
roundmoundofrebound
dut86
dthrog00
tek
cmarrs
ace20004u
irock67

add to this list anyone else you can think of. I think once we get this core, we will have a really good group. If no one wants to invite them then i guess they will find their way over here in time.

pduh im not trying to steal posters and fans away from your board. As you know, most of us post on more than one board. As you yourself do as well.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> 
> 
> I invited potatoe and so far nothing. Bulls4ever said no graciously and da_bull7, well he didnt like it. Rightfully so.


Y?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> no wishbone i didnt invite everybody. If i did it would be like whats going there now.
> 
> Some people i tried to get and no answer. Some two or three times.
> ...


Don't forget it's the off-season.

With time and the growing quality of this board...they will come.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

check check....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JOHNNY_BRAVisimO *
> check check....


Johnny. you made it. Whew!!!

Yes of course GB your right. One way to look at it is, its quite amazing to see what this board is doing considering its off season for 27 teams.


----------



## RealFan (Jun 12, 2002)

RealFan checking in. I wondered where everybody went and I'm glad I found some of you here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

welcome realfan


----------



## RealFan (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah - thanks for the invite TrueBlue. I don't operate with my cookies on, so I don't get my PMs unless I log in. So I just got your message today.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

z is in da house ! :devil:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ztect *
> z is in da house ! :devil:


Finally. Welcome.


----------



## fear7 (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey Dudes,

Looks like all the guys are getting together.

Thanks for the invite truebluefan.

Did any of you guys see that New Zealand beat the Chinese team just recently?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *fear7 *
> Hey Dudes,
> 
> Looks like all the guys are getting together.
> ...


YW!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## Wind Spiral is THE Hurdle (Jun 17, 2002)

Well, glad to be home with the crew again for the 3rd straight Summer to hopefully enjoy the progress we were talking about since the NBAtalk days vs. mothug, warmachine998 and other assorted creepy night creatures. I really do hope we claim back the RealGM board, though. Then again, this board has goods of its own. Thanks for looking out, True.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Man where is my manners??

Welcome everybody to the pduh02's board errrrrrr the Chicago pduh02 Board errrrrrrrr I mean the Chicago Bulls board 

:laugh:

So everybody welcome and the only person don't deserve a welcome is a guy name devastate. He doesn't deserve a welcome and he doesn't count anyways so  

:laugh:


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi guys, finally made it here. Thanks trueblue for inviting me. Looks like a great board. Now I have to try and keep up w/ 2 boards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

welcome hurdle, maniac. Glad you two finally made it over. 

Two boards maniac? Is that all?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Greetings ScottMay I see you lurking around out there!!
You knew me as Ace Face:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welcome ScottMay and also welcome Potatoe.


----------



## hexabulls (Jun 14, 2002)

Just posted my first message here. This sure looks like a very good bunch. I look forward to reading all your posts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hexabulls *
> Just posted my first message here. This sure looks like a very good bunch. I look forward to reading all your posts.


Welcome. I still have a few more people to go. But its very hard to get their attention if they dont read their pm.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

ACE is in the hizouse!


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Welcome Ace20004U, the first ever real (non owner) Bulls poster on RealGM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ace20004u *
> ACE is in the hizouse!


ace its about time! welcome


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi guys,,,,

I can't believe I'm still talking ball with a bunch of Bulls fans, man is there ever going to be a half way decent grizz board (sigh)..

Just kidding,,,,,,,, after 2 years I don't think I would leave even, if there was.

Hello all,,

I hope I am as welcome here as I have felt on other boards frequented by many of the regulars on this site.

Take care


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Potatoe *
> Hi guys,,,,
> 
> I can't believe I'm still talking ball with a bunch of Bulls fans, is there ever going to be a half *** decent grizz board (sigh)..
> ...


Hey potaote! Why dont you make the memphis board here into a good one? Glad to have you.


----------



## MedicTJ (Jun 18, 2002)

Do I have to post this to mean I'm officially here??? LOL


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

TBF, thanks for the invite! I'm glad to be here amongst all the 'old time' RealGM Bulls posters. I also used to hang around the ESPN boards back before the RealGM boards existed--posted as blazerbacker and then ISUBullsFan for all those that might remember back that far.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm here, nobody really knows me, live in Milton, WV, go to Marshall University, I've played b-ball since I was 5, coached little league for 2 years, worked MU's camp one year, and I've been a Bulls Fan since 1988 when I was in the 4th grade. Now I'm going into my 6th year at Marshall, it doesn't seem that long ago I remember the comeback in '92, Pax's 3 in '93, Jordan's return against the Pacers, and the repeat 3peat. Damn how time flies. Look forward to interesting posts on this site, ESPN message board looked like a child's sandbox. I also do pro wrestling on the weekends, check out www.xmcw.cjb.net, I'm Attitude.


----------



## Dr. Kerr (Jun 21, 2002)

Kerr checking in...

So is this the new place to be???
Sportstalk... RealGM... now here???

Less than a week to the draft!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Multiple greetings are required for hexabulls, FizerFanatic, and Bullsmaniac. 

Another special :yes: to Ace20004u, and Potatoe!!!!!!!


Great to see ya'll here!!!!!!!!


----------



## holv03 (Jun 22, 2002)

*Bulls Fans*

I am new to this board. I got an e-mail from a poster here his username was roger but it had some numbers. I am a member in the realgm board, espn boards, hoopsworld board but after i saw this board i see some familiar users name and i got interested so i register. I hope to read good comments and opinions from bulls fans here like i do in the other boards that i am register.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Hola holv03!!!:grinning:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Okay, so I'm not bright!

Finally made it. Thanks to *TrueBlue!* and *Ron!* for all their help!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Welcome aboard Wynn. I have already posted in this thread once. Just wanted to say that this is fast becoming my favorite board to visit in light of all the crap going on at "the other board". Hopefully this site will not crash Wednesday night like other boards usually do. Looking forward to draft night!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

welcome wynn!

holv? That was me. Welcome


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*First timer*

During this offseason, I have spent most of my time being concerned with my Cincinnati Reds team. Recently I ventured back onto the REALGM board ONLY to find it had deteriorated even further than I had anticipated. All I ask, from ANYONE responding to MY posts, as I will to all others, is that no personal attacks start up. THIS is what ruined REALGM, IMHO. We should ALL be able to voice our opinions; not everyone has the exact same knowledge of b-ball as others. EVEN if someone is in possession of a greater amount of basketball wisdom, it in NO WAY gives that person the right to "talk down" to others who might not maintain the same level of knowledge. Peace:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

welcome medic tj

Fizer Fanatic. Glad you could make it. 

dr kerr. welcome!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

welcome bama bull!

Rules here are simple. 

1. talk basketball

2. enjoy yourself.

3. no personal attacks or profanity. It will be edited

4. have any problems at all, approach me via IM. That goes for everyone.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I have arrived.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Welcome, Showtyme.....!!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks.

TBFan, I tried to stick up for you on RealGM. But I think I'm through with them now. Nothing rattles me more than unintelligent people.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Showtyme *
> Thanks.
> 
> TBFan, I tried to stick up for you on RealGM. But I think I'm through with them now. Nothing rattles me more than unintelligent people.


Welcome showtyme!! Glad to see you! TY for the defense you gave me.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Good to see you here Showtyme, BamaBull and Wynn.

I look forward to your input. Draft day is coming.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Whew, made it just before draft day. Thank goodness nobody else took my username before I got here  Haven't posted on realgm in months, I only enjoy 1 or 2 threads per day there now, been hanging out at bullsnews'. Great to see names I haven't read in even more months. Go Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

good to see you here! By the way, wheres b-town?


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks. It's Bloomington, I'm lazy.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*User name.....*



> Originally posted by *Cyanobacteria *
> Whew, made it just before draft day. Thank goodness nobody else took my username before I got here  Haven't posted on realgm in months, I only enjoy 1 or 2 threads per day there now, been hanging out at bullsnews'. Great to see names I haven't read in even more months. Go Bulls!


....:laugh: I was just a little taken by your comments about your name being taken! call me "sheltered" but WHAT does that name mean? sounds like a disease, no offense.:laugh: think I should change my "location" to "B-ham", eh?:grinning:


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

fossil-forming blue-green algae. I'm a bit of a science geek (geology, paleontology) besides being a Bulls fan. I chose the name cause it sounds like a cyber-virus, so not too far off Bama. Unlike many, I never take offense at what anonymous strangers write so nobody has to read hours of pointless arguements when they want to read about basketball. Stepping down off my soap-box now


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

All bulls fans please sing in. So i can get a general idea of who all are bulls fans if its not on your profile. I am talking about new ones that have joined the last week to week and a half. 

kramer. I saw you sneak in! Welcome


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm here, but you already knew that


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

PC Load Letter signing in...


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

*Me Here*

I'm here. So far the boards seem to be more intelligent. (I'm too lazy to read some of the long posts, though... ha)


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi, all. I registered a few weeks ago but haven't done much posting (in fact, this is just my second).

It's a shame RealGM has disintegrated so quickly. I'm not sure if or when I'll stop posting and lurking there altogether, but the nonsense there certainly has me in the market for an alternative.

Anyway, it's good to see you all, and I hope we can more or less stick together whether it's here or elsewhere. I appreciate all of your "takes" on Bulls basketball and the league in general.

I'll post more near the start of the RMR or if we ever actually do one of these rumored sign-and-trades. Until then, viva Bob Thornton!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i knew you were here scottmay. Always glad to have you. And you brought up a good point. The core of this group needs to always stay together. Be it here or elsewhere. Good bunch of fans.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Well said by everyone.....*

here 


A good group of opinions we have got gathered . Nice to see you Kramer.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I just signed up for this sight. I heard about it through NBADRAFT.NET I was also on RealGm. I was known as Chop Shi tty! That offended some people  So they changed my name and I have not been back since.


----------



## play hard (Jul 10, 2002)

Finally made it here. The pop-up ads at Real GM were killing me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *play hard *
> Finally made it here. The pop-up ads at Real GM were killing me.


Glad you made it over.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey I'm K^2 from nbadraft.net and fabfivefan from realgm.com but both of those forums are fading fast so I've made my new home here. I'm personally a kings fan but I'm an even bigger fan of the U of M. So I'll always be rooting for Crawford and Rose. Damn, why did Crawford have to leave so early. He could have been great. Oh well he still can be a great player just not in maize and blue.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *k^2 *
> Hey I'm K^2 from nbadraft.net and fabfivefan from realgm.com but both of those forums are fading fast so I've made my new home here. I'm personally a kings fan but I'm an even bigger fan of the U of M. So I'll always be rooting for Crawford and Rose. Damn, why did Crawford have to leave so early. He could have been great. Oh well he still can be a great player just not in maize and blue.


We welcome you to the board also. A lot of bulls fan like other teams as well.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm new! I'm new!

I've been floating around some of the other boards in the past weeks, months, years actually. I recognize some names from way back. This board seems much more alive than the others.

I just wanted to say Hi, and I'm a Bulls fan!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

all new nba fans that have joined. july 12-15 and are Bulls fans. please let us know in here. TY


----------



## beardown (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi everyone. Im beardown from the old Trib boards. Mostly a lurker, but I am looking forward to this board without all the BS from the last board. Go Bulls.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I've been posting on this board for quite a while now, but i originally came over from NBADRAFT.net before it all went to ****, and I figured that since i never officially introduced myself when i got here i might as well do it now. I'm as big of a Bulls fan as anybody anywhere, i love this team. We got some great posters on this board, so hopefully we can avoid the fate of some of the other boards.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Just saying what's up to all of you Bulls fans out there. Impressive, that the Bulls has the most active message board of all the NBA teams on this site! I picked this name as a tribute to the future of the Bulls - Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. Playoffs in 2003! (A very optimistic prediction, however.)


----------



## Cramer (Jul 16, 2002)

I was just wandering by looking for a friend. Any of you guys heard of a guy named BCH?

Just kidding.

I can see where all of the top posters on the RealGM Bulls board went. I guess this kind of explains what's taken place over there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ah cramer!! Washington needs you! I see you found your buddy.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TwinkieTowers *
> Just saying what's up to all of you Bulls fans out there. Impressive, that the Bulls has the most active message board of all the NBA teams on this site! I picked this name as a tribute to the future of the Bulls - Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry. Playoffs in 2003! (A very optimistic prediction, however.)


Twinkie, what city do you live in? I too am from Da Region. 

Cramer, glad to see you made it over here.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm new. Been a bulls fan for life but never lived in Chicago. My earliest basketball memories was the bulls trashing the trailblazers in the finals in the early 90's - guess they hooked me for life.


----------



## Jawold (Jun 12, 2002)

I want to sign in also. Its nice to see some old faces from Realgm on this board. I still enjoy lurking and occasionally posting overthere but it seems that there is not as much useful opinions being thrown around.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Hola...

I post at the World Crossing Chicago Bulls Fan Forum and at RealGM (in spurts).

Also, I'm an alcoholic. (... oh... wrong message board  )

Nice to see some of the people who used to make most of the good posts on RealGM. 

Also, the format of this board is a lot nicer. Much like World Crossing, which I like quite a bit.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi y'all. I lurk more than post, but am glad to see familiar names. This should be one heck of an interesting season...go Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7th watch, jawold, ,mikedc. Welcome guys! agent 911 you too! Join the party.


----------



## higginj44 (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey Everybody!! Thanks a lot for the invite TBF.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *higginj44 *
> Hey Everybody!! Thanks a lot for the invite TBF.


Welcome


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

Well I guess I should sign in. Well I started out at sportstalk then went to realgm and have lurked some until i started posting a few days ago. After TBF's 6th of maybe it was his lucky 7th PM  I finally came over for a look. I've been a Bulls fan for almost 20 years. Wow thats seems strange to say. Has it really been that long? I just made myself feel old


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by *higginj44 *
> Hey Everybody!! Thanks a lot for the invite TBF.


WELCOME HIGGIN!!! Have a good time man!:yes:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The Krakken reporting from ESPN.....again thanks to TBF.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welcome the krakken and abull.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I am bumping this up for our newest member who just registered, Transplant.

Great to see you here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

transplant! im glad you made it over here.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Oops. Guess I was a little slow on the trigger...got welcomed before checking in. 

Thanks for the invitation. Looks like an outstanding group here. Sure do miss all the pop-ups though.:grinning:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Welcome!*



> Originally posted by *transplant *
> Oops. Guess I was a little slow on the trigger...got welcomed before checking in.
> 
> Thanks for the invitation. Looks like an outstanding group here. Sure do miss all the pop-ups though.:grinning:


Yes, Transplant, welcome.....and the pop ups?.....yeah, right! LOL:grinning:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Just wondering....*



> Originally posted by *The Krakken *
> The Krakken reporting from ESPN.....again thanks to TBF.


Is your handle here a derivitive from the movie, "Clash of the Titans?" I LOVED THAT MOVIE!! The krakken was awesome baby!!:laugh:


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Just wondering....*



> Originally posted by *BamaBull *
> 
> 
> Is your handle here a derivitive from the movie, "Clash of the Titans?" I LOVED THAT MOVIE!! The krakken was awesome baby!!:laugh:


Welcome transplant, nice to see you here,


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi everyone! I've been here about 2 weeks or so via realgm via rivals. Im just following the crowd.... 
So here's my official hello, "Hello"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

a late welcome robg


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rosenthall!

Glad to see you made it over!!!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Good to be here man, let's talk some basketball. :yes:


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

I just gots to say...

THE POSTERS ON THIS BOARD KICK ***!!!

WOOOOO!!!!

 


welcome one and all. you have entered the world of Bulls fan'aticism.  Join the dialog, share your thoughts, post your observations. But be weary, if you spout a load of unspeakables then you will have the wrath of the knowledgeable Bulls fans here to deal with. Contribute intelligently, or not at all.

LOL, Just Kidding (JK), please, please don't take me seriously. I'm just glad you've all made it. Let the threads be spun!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Electric Slim reporting for duty. Yes sir, moderator Kid Crawford. Yes sir! Now letz git da niggowz wit da shiznit up in dis muddafugga!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Electric Slim *
> Electric Slim reporting for duty. Yes sir, moderator Kid Crawford. Yes sir! Now letz git da niggowz wit shiznit up in dis muddafugga!


Did I miss something, is Kid Crawford a moderator now?

Welcome aboard ESlim. I look forward to seeing you dodge the dreaded asterisk of censorship.


----------



## DSB (Aug 1, 2002)

Hello to ALL!!! It's great to be here! I gave up on RealGM some time ago and it's nice to have found a replacement. Seeing some of the posters that made RealGM a great destination (for awhile) is a real bonus. And we're not giving anything up in functionality. This is a great looking site! Is there anything in place to keep this site from going down the same path RealGM did? Or can we expect to see a flow of knuckleheads and Wizard fans shortly?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Welcome*

:yes:Rosenthall,DSB, transplant, and especially Electric Slim!!! You knew me in another world as Ace Face. Great to have you all here. Thanks again truebluefan.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm recruiting Darius Miles Davis for the active ranks... hopefully he'll show up soon.

Oh, and I invited TrueLAFan too.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I invited TrueLA Fan a couple of months ago. I believe he stopped by. He would be a great addition. I think he may have been here when WizardsKev stopped by briefly.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RetroDreams *
> I'm recruiting Darius Miles Davis for the active ranks... hopefully he'll show up soon.
> 
> Oh, and I invited TrueLAFan too.


Truelafan is a memeber. So is wizardskev. They just havent posted. Retro! Sounds good. Invite Miles and anyone else you think will add to the board and the site!

Bionicankle is Gkite! But he had problems with his browser seeing peoples replies to his posts so he left.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Any new Bulls fans that have joined between 8/01 and now please let us know who you are. Thats in case, we are not sure you are a bulls fan by your avitar or lack thereof. 

To people who are reading this that are from another board. (you know who you are) This is not a new post since we exchanged e-mails. Same post. truebluefan


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I'd like to see cbenj25 from RealGM over here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well maybe when he browses around in here he will see that. Thats why i put those names up to start with. We get a lot of guests that look at the bulls forum all day and night in here. I just want them to see that posters would want them here. I know i missed a bunch of names when i posted that list on august 1. Didnt mean to miss them.

To prove my point, it is now 12:17 pm cst. there are 58 guests viewing the boards. 20 are reading posts in the Bulls forum. This happens most of the day and night.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Wow! I actually made someones list! (and it's a good list to boot!)

Well, I bit the bullet and registered here. Some of you will recognize me from RealGM's site.

I'll do my best to add to the quality of the posts here... 

Peace


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

hey fl_flash. I think it is a positive sign you are here and have registered. 

Now, stick around.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fl_flash, its about time!!


----------



## play hard (Jul 10, 2002)

Play hard here!

I've been here for a little bit but felt like signing in. Hello all!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

look who's here, a grinch trying to have a little joy in his life


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> look who's here, a grinch trying to have a little joy in his life


No longer mad eh? 
Welcome!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yes play hard! glad to see you too

Also i saw Tri_N come in yesterday. Another fellow bulls fan.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

im bringing this back up for obvious reasons. For new members who are bulls fans!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I never posted on this thread, because I always thought it had more to do with friends coming here from other boards, and I never posted on the competition. But I see from the August posts that we should introduce ourselves and identify ourselves as Bulls fans.

So...in case my username and avatar and my having volunteered as one of the Bulls mod's didn't give y'all the hint...I likes dem Bulls, yes indeed.

Scrolling through this thread, one question comes to mind: What has become of HJHJR? He hasn't posted in a couple of weeks.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> ....
> 
> here is an updated list of people i would like to see here. Anyone come up with anymore? I might have left off some people by mistake
> ...


Holla.

Thanks for the shoutout TBF. I am TheArtistFormerlyKnownAsSuperDave from Hoopsworld (SuperDave is my bar name btw). I posted there quite a bit, but traffic was slow and posts were few and far between. Gotta give props to CMarrs on his work at that board though.

Alas, I now sign as Vin Diesel, named after the new hollywood *blingbling* up-and-comer...prime time undercover agent, street racer, day trader, WW2 soldier, etc. This Bulls board is off-the-hook, and I'm glad to be a part of it. Hey.


VD


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

DMD, better known as Darius Miles Davis, reporting in. I too like this board, and I can't wait for the season to begin.

By the way, if any other Bulls fans from Manhattan are reading this, write me a note, and we'll have to watch some games together.

[email protected]


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Holla.
> ...


Well,, superdave!! i never would have known!! Welcome by all means!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yes DMD you are recognized and welcomed! You like vin diesel have been here for a while!!

Can't wait for the season to start either!! Getting close


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

TrueBlue.... I was browsing this thread for the first time and was shocked to see my name on your list! 

I'm here and have been for a while... 

But I'm usually more of a reader then a poster. except sometimes, when I go post crazy, lol.

So I guess I'm checkin in!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jim Ian</b>!
> TrueBlue.... I was browsing this thread for the first time and was shocked to see my name on your list!
> 
> I'm here and have been for a while...
> ...


I never saw you much until today! lol You never joined until august. I made the list long before then. Welcome anyway


----------



## Kullervo (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi, all. A co-conspirator at the WC Bears board suggested I take a look at Exile's Bulls forum (also on WC). Exile must've heard I was coming, because he shut the thing down before I could have a look-see.

So I'm here, and I'm awfully impressed so far. Keep 'em flyin', and for my brothers and sisters on the east coast (I'm in New Haven), good luck in your inevitable tangles with Knicks fans this year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

welcome. Good to see another poster from world crossing


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What's up Kullervo? I've enjoyed your posts on the Bears board, even though I no longer get there as much as I'd like. Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

All new bulls posters, sign in if you havent already


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey everyone, I've been posting on here for a little while. I used to post on the nbadraft.net forum, but left when it was taken over by kids and bigots. I know a few people in here already: Devestata, ChiBullsFan, Thrilla.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Cool posters enter here.....*

Cool Posters Enter Here..... was a thread *Kerr!* started at RealGM a while back. Since so many of us are the same folks that are in that thread, I thought I'd include the link. Certainly, though, it'd be good to respond back here when you're through reading it.



*GO BULLS!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Just checking in. Signed up this past weekend.


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

Present and accounted for...


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

HAPPY 2 B ONBOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




GO BULLS!!!!!!








:sup:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

okay, kind of extraneous...

but did Foul Weather Fan ever make it over to this board?

yeah, probably under a different name, and I didn't even know it was FWF the whole time...:shy:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I came over to this forum when nbadraft.net linked it. I used to post all the time on the nbadraftnet forum, but wanted to find a new place as that forum got worse and worse.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> okay, kind of extraneous...
> 
> but did Foul Weather Fan ever make it over to this board?
> ...


I dont think he did. Some others didnt either. But i cant comment on it. Too many eyes.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Registered awhile ago but it was in the summertime so I didn't check this board out much. Now im all full-time poster, my allegiance to the Bulls speaks for itself in my profile.  

GO BULLS! :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Coldchi2 (Jun 12, 2002)

:devil: :boohoo:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

ahem...


----------



## DaBullz4Sho (Oct 12, 2002)

hello, my fellow bulls fans.....:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: Go Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

official welcome to all new ones.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Coldchi2</b>!
> :devil: :boohoo:


care to elaborate coldchi?


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Whatttttttttssssssssuuuuuuppppp!!!!!!:yes: :yes: :cbanana: :vbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTown4Life</b>!
> Whatttttttttssssssssuuuuuuppppp!!!!!!:yes: :yes: :cbanana: :vbanana: :rbanana:


Welcome!! Glad all of you could join the party


----------



## bullsback (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Yo!:rbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Yo! Welcome.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welcome Bleedbulls


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow, 17 pages of roll call! Keep 'em coming...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Wow, 17 pages of roll call! Keep 'em coming...


Alot! Have never registed. Many come here and do not post. Just browse. Some are hidden. Some aren't. Without counting i estimate we have 350-400 bulls fans registered. Many, many bulls fans online at many other boards. Huge following world wide. 

And the guests that look in on this board is unbelieveable!! 

Imagine what could have been if the bandwagon fans had not left us?


----------



## BleedBull (Nov 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Welcome Bleedbulls


Wow! I didn't even post in this thread and I'm already being recognized! WOW!

Anyhoo, I found this board through NBADraft.net, which I have been using for draft references since right after the 2000 draft. I read some of the posts on the old board, but I never posted on it. Here, there's a board that I'm used to, and I look forward to posting here in the future!


----------



## uracornball (Nov 13, 2002)

*Im Here Now*

I like the Bulls


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Im Here Now*



> Originally posted by <b>uracornball</b>!
> I like the Bulls



Welcome. A pleasure to have ya.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Im Here Now*



> Originally posted by <b>uracornball</b>!
> I like the Bulls


By all means! Welcome.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Pretty sure I'm already in this thread but............


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Imagine what could have been if the bandwagon fans had not left us?


Bah we don't need them anyways... let them have their Lakers and Kings, we'll still be here rooting for the Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

bump


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm casually late as usual... where's the party?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we have had some new posters register since jan. Tell us about yourself.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

*bulls fans rolecall!*

i want to see how many bulls fans we have on this site


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

ME!!!!




*GOD** BLESS THE USA*


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

i'm a bulls fan through thick and thin....from the beginning to the end....when we lose or when we win...read what i just typed and repeat it again..


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> i'm a bulls fan through thick and thin....from the beginning to the end....when we lose or when we win...read what i just typed and repeat it again..


it rymes :laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

there is already a bulls roll call thread... someone bump it... i can't find it


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I love the bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have between 375 and 400 registered posters. Obviously all do not post.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> I love the bulls


awwwwwww


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We have between 375 and 400 registered posters. Obviously all do not post.


whats that gotta do with bulls fans recall?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> 
> 
> whats that gotta do with bulls fans recall?


not much . . . but it does have something to do with a bulls fans ROLLCALL . . .


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

Edited truebluefan


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> why is every1 so racist bout spelling on here?


i was kidding . . .

notice the  at the end of my post.

Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> i was kidding . . .
> ...


o sorry dude i didnt notice the  at the end


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> 
> 
> whats that gotta do with bulls fans recall?


Didnt you ask for a roll call of bulls fans? I was just answering some of your question. We have between 375 and 400 Bulls posters that are registered!


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Didnt you ask for a roll call of bulls fans? I was just answering some of your question. We have between 375 and 400 Bulls posters that are registered!


oh....i though you meant all around members


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> 
> 
> oh....i though you meant all around members


No we have close to 3500 total members


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

vdub in the house


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

i'm a bulls fan


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

come on where is all the bulls fans at?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> come on where is all the bulls fans at?



they're all here

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=155



thanks for bumping it RETRO, I knew there was one started


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

present...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i am a bulls fan..i just stop liking them alot after the destory the team but now since they have rebuilt it i am startin to like them and if they end up gettin melo in the draft i will like even more..but still i am a bulls fan even thou i dont post on the bulls board..but next basketball season or during the summer i will probly start postin on this board..


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

*For 11 years +*

PhukJERRYx2kindof?


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

*Bulls fans roll call*

Attention all Bulls fans,
Private Message me or reply to this post stating that you want to be include on the list of Bulls fans here at bbb.net. Im trying to get as many as I can. Lets blow away all the other fans on this site. Lets show them which team has the largest fan base!


----------



## RealFan (Jun 12, 2002)

You can count me in.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Vdub in Da House

although weve had this topic a couple times already and the whole BBB.net knows that the bulls fans are the livest.


----------



## Modena360 (May 22, 2003)

uh huh


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

i'm here


----------



## Morgan (Jun 12, 2002)

Put me in


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Yo 

We actually have a role call thread already- I'd give you a link but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm in :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

here


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

ERRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!

Count me in......................





In fact, count me in twice. :yes:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

There my second favorite team....

Am I in?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I Tarzan. Me Bulls Fan.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Thebizkit69u iz in da house and is the numba 1 bulls fan alive!!!!! Chicago HAS the Greatest fans in the WORLD!!!!~~~!!!!~~~!!!

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Yo
> 
> We actually have a role call thread already- I'd give you a link but I can't seem to find it.


I know... I can't use the search feature...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i am in bulls are my favorite team..


----------



## Traneo03 (May 22, 2003)

im in .....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I love my Bulls and my Cubs and my Bears....


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

i'm still a fan


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

This is great guys. Thanx for all the responses. Keep on responding bulls fans!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Count me in as well.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Always here, never left......


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> i am in bulls are my favorite team..


Wow- 4 season, I never realized that you are a Bulls fan. Great to have a high quality poster like you on board.:yes:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

count me in


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

ooh ooh! can i join?


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

BULLS FOREVER ******

:yes:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Count me in too!


----------



## BULLS_FAITHFUL (Apr 18, 2003)

:yes: COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*i'm in*

im in, fo shizzle


----------



## NoJoke (May 28, 2003)

I'm a Bulls fan and that's NoJoke!


----------



## Tom McKean (Nov 12, 2002)

You know it --- bigger fan now than in the glory days -- no pain, no gain...... Thanks Jerry Krause - you did a great job assembling great young talent.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TB#1 is in DA HOUSE, YO!

Bullaholics Roll Call

Bulls Roll Call (thread started one year agor yesterday!)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have had a lot of new people join. Holler at us. Tell us about yourself.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> No we have close to 3500 total members


 Now we're closing in on 4400 only a month later! 900 new registered members in one month.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm a bulls fan


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Count me in!I normally post on the two forums over at worldcrossing.com (Chicago bulls central and Die Hard Bulls Forum)

I like the set up here though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> Count me in!I normally post on the two forums over at worldcrossing.com (Chicago bulls central and Die Hard Bulls Forum)
> 
> I like the set up here though.


The world crossing posters are a great bunch!


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> ooh ooh! can i join?


Sure thing! You're in!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

im in


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I am personally lost.


Considering everything the Bulls are my _favorite_ team but I have no idea how I'll be able to root against 'Melo next season. That's why it's the perfect fit for me if the Bulls can trade for Anthony. Ah, man that gets me dreaming.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Any More?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownBallerKG</b>!
> 
> Sure thing! You're in!


what have i gotten myself into??


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>realbullsfaninLA</b>!
> Count me in!I normally post on the two forums over at worldcrossing.com (Chicago bulls central and Die Hard Bulls Forum)
> 
> I like the set up here though.


Nice to see you make it, Real! :yes:


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey MikeDC!! I got a real good feeling about this year!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

As usual, we can hardly go anywhere but up! 

This is the year we break into the playoffs though, no doubt in my mind!


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownBallerKG</b>!
> Any More?


i succumb to peer pressure. i'm in.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Stops lurking long enough to be seen......and then breaks for the shadows again........


----------



## the_disco_pimp (Jul 25, 2002)

*yes?*

I don't post much unless i see something out of this world STUPID.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Yo!

Phan o' Da Bull!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: yes?*



> Originally posted by <b>the_disco_pimp</b>!
> I don't post much unless i see something out of this world STUPID.


Then why don't you post that much?  :laugh:


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

ChiTown4Life in the house.....

Where's the party?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

bump.

Anyone new want to check in and say hi?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Checking in and saying Hi.

Loyalbull from another board. I love to come here and discuss (or even just read) other Bull's fans thoughts (as we don't get much Chicago bulls representation on our boards). 

That said, I think you all have done a great job of building this forum into a positive, intellegent place to discuss bulls basketball. Kudos to all the moderators and posters here!

Little about me... born and raised in Chicago, been out on the west coast since college. But my heart and soul has been with the bulls since the Orlando Woolridge days (about the time I can really remember understanding the game).

Unfortunately for me I am right in the middle of laker town these days and it can be brutal.

Here is to hoping that this team can get back to the level we enjoyed during the 90's.


----------



## Dalibor Bagaric (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi there. My name is Dalibor Bagaric. I play center for the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Hilary_Duff (Aug 30, 2003)

im here


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bump


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Damn 23 pages............

Oh my name is pduh02 the one and the only.........Your idol, your role model, uh enough the bragging LOL


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

*Well, I'm Here*

Ta da!

:grinning:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

:nonono:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Welcome, Wookie, to banned.net. The best place to talk basketball. :yes:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Well, I'm Here*



> Originally posted by <b>WookiesOnRitalin</b>!
> Ta da!
> 
> :grinning:


great to have you around chewy!


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey guys, I hope you don't mind, but I moved a couple of threads to the Everything But Basketball forum. I hope that you don't mind.

I will merge this thread into our Roll Call thread.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DEFECTOR!!!


:naughty:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pduh02</b>!
> Damn 23 pages............
> 
> Oh my name is pduh02 the one and the only.........Your idol, your role model, uh enough the bragging LOL


pduh...you need to stop by more often.

Welcome aboard, wookie!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pduh02</b>!
> Damn 23 pages............
> 
> Oh my name is pduh02 the one and the only.........Your idol, your role model, uh enough the bragging LOL


This possibly cant be true


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You realise pduh's post was from 5 months ago, don't ya?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

:sigh:

No. Misread it.

Sentiments remain the same though, and hope springs eternal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Well, I'm Here*



> Originally posted by <b>WookiesOnRitalin</b>!
> Ta da!
> 
> :grinning:



Welcome wookie


----------



## Lets_Play_2 (Jan 22, 2004)

Long time lurker (& a long-suffering Bulls fanatic) who finally decided to join up...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lets_Play_2</b>!
> Long time lurker (& a long-suffering Bulls fanatic) who finally decided to join up...


Welcome!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have had a few new posters recently. Some of us know some of you from other sites but anyway, tell us about yourself. We started this over 20 months ago.


----------



## SpartanBull (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi all!!

Fairly new member here, but definitely a long time Bulls fan!! I'm out on the east coast and don't get to see the team play much these days (which might be for the better at least this year, given how the season has gone  ), but hopefully better times lie ahead.

Go Bulls!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welcome!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey, ive posted here a bit. My names andrew - i'm 13 - i have a feeling im the youngest person on BBB.net

You guys are possibly my 2nd favourite team (Mavs) and i really want the Mavs to get TC. I want the bulls to make the playoffs


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome aboard


----------



## eljam (Aug 1, 2003)

(Putting paper bag with breathing holes on...)

My name is... ummm... eljam, and I'm a Bulls fan. :sigh: 

They say admission is the first step to recovery, right?  
(taking bag off...)

I was born and raised in chicago and now live in Bolingbrook with my wife. 

Anyway, I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to start posting here a while ago. I'm familair with a some of the frequent posters here and personally know one of them. We're currently thinking about joining some of the other posters at the NBA Draft party, as we both work in downtown chicago.

I'm just glad to be able to have a discussion about the Bulls without EVERYONE placing all the blame for the breakup on Jerry Krause... LOL

Looking forward to the draft and Pax's overhaul (maybe 're-imaging is a better word) of this current team.

eL


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey, I've posted here a bit. My name's Skip - I'm 18 - living in Florida.

I've been to Chicago once... Its pretty windy there...

You guys are possibly my 16th favorite team (Heat, Magic, Raptors, Hornets, Mavs, Blazers, Kings, Rockets, Sonics, Wizards, Pistons, Grizzlies, Suns, Warriors, Clippers) and i really want the Heat to get Tyson Chandler. I want the Chicago Bulls to make the playoffs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I realized I never posted here. 

Hi, my name is spongy and I'm a Skiles jockrider.

(just completing the 20+ page trifecta, and if anyone wanted to use this thread for later)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

GB here.

Pax rocks.

Skile too, but less so.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> GB here.
> 
> Pax rocks.
> ...


does GB stand for Go Bulls?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Among other things.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi.

My name is Bullsville.

I live in Florida.

I hate long walks on the beach, dancing, and fine wine.

I have a wife, 2 kids, and a dog. I love the kids, tolerate the wife, and hate the dog.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

hey! My name is fleet! I was never invited, and I'm a Saggitarius.

I like drinking warm water and reading in low light to strain my eyeballs.
I also enjoy playing Flag Football, Basketball, and eat only once a day


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We've been getting a lot of new posters lately. Drop in and say Hi, new guys!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hi my name is truebluefan, my turn ons are:

1. Late nightt walks under the moonlight. 

2. Women that are not afraid to cry

3. Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

My name is Susan and I am addicted to sex :groucho:


----------



## zorca (Sep 7, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> We've been getting a lot of new posters lately. Drop in and say Hi, new guys!


Hi my name is zorca, long time frequent reader, once in a while post. looking to forward to be more active and opinionated.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Hi my name is truebluefan, my turn ons are:
> 
> 1. Late nightt walks under the moonlight.
> 
> ...


Mr. and Mrs. truebluefan


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> My name is Susan and I am addicted to sex :groucho:












Hi, Susan!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

My sexual related injury isn't a patch on the one in your avatar


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

we sure do have some... interesting posters. But newayz I'm Kris and I've been watchin da Bulls since I was born.(I mean that in the most literal sense.) :banana:


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 31, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Hi my name is truebluefan, my turn ons are:
> 
> 1. Late nightt walks under the moonlight.


What are you talking about, you are usually here on late nights :laugh:


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

David here,

I am still reading posts but it seems that as the team has improved there are les interesting issues. But thanks for those who are posting interesting stories and updates..

In my free time i am still trying to get my 6 year old in bed by 10 and fighting cancer both in the clinic and in my lab.

david


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

My name is Abe . I have wooden legs but real feet

I like to tease my plants when I water them so I water them with icecubes

Every once in while I like to look up into the sky and smile for a satellite photograph

I came home the other day and everything in my house had been stolen and replaced with an exact replica... couldn't believe it . 

I can't ring anybody because my phone has no 5 on it .

My dog likes to rub himself up and down my leg , I like to hang around the gym and I like watching Roman gladiator movies


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mike Jones said:


> What are you talking about, you are usually here on late nights :laugh:


Yeah, you caught me.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

My name is Ron Cey. 

I am a Bulls fan.

It feels good to open up like this.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> My name is Ron Cey.
> 
> I am a Bulls fan.
> 
> It feels good to open up like this.


Its about the right time of the year to bump the Bullsaholics Anonymous thread...


----------



## Buford T. (Mar 8, 2005)

hello then

live in Chicago with a wife and two dogs. The second dog my wife picked out and its a pain in the *** but other than that things are cool.

grew up a lakers fan (did not grow up around any metro areas to speak of and Showtime was a good brand of basketball to watch) and took to the bulls in the 90s while going to school in IL and getting to watch the team every day for several years on end. Still a lakers fan although Kobe is a piece of ****e and they are hard to root for right now.

Only posted here a few times but I like the setup. Anyway, hope you all hear more from me in the future (i'm sure you all will)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi, I'm Narek, and I'm a Bulls fan and a Cheesehead with strong ties to Chicago (and that does mean I follow the Bucks, too, as long as they aren't playing the Bulls). 

I've been a basketball fan since I was four and saw my first game. I've followed the Bulls when they first started showing up on WGN, and WGN was on our cable even though it wasn't a superstation then. 


I'm looking forward to joining the discussions here.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

let's bump this bad boy.


----------

